

Ask HN: Weekend side projects? - bazookaBen

What weekend side projects are you working on?<p>I'm working on a mobile HTML5 social game that backends into Parse.
======
Donito
My stale side project (haven't worked on it for a bit), a fun way to chat
anonymously with other random Facebook users -- <http://www.letschattr.com>.
If you want to try it, you'll need a friend to use it at the same time as well
(or use two windows).

------
pizza
Pro-tip for those without any: keep an ideas.txt file. Keep it on GitHub, too,
so others can use it.

------
decadentcactus
Right now, a chrome extension for Steam, adds a bit of functionality to the
store. Some extra links, prices from all regions, probably some other crap
too.

Currently the goals for it are to implement and use redis in a production
site, learn to make a chrome extension, and just to get another thing
launched. Possibly also to install/config a server from scratch (on Linode).

------
sergiotapia
Currently working on a Dota2 fansite with my brother. I'm really groking the
usage of Mercurial for source control. It's really amazing.

------
unixpickle
Right now I'm working on a command-line utility for ripping albums off
Youtube. It uses some music database APIs to lookup tracks for a specified
album, and then finds individual youtube videos to rip for each track. Once a
video is downloaded, it will be converted to m4a and metadata will be added to
it as is available.

~~~
andthejets
Sounds like fun, but won't the quality be fairly bad?

------
yolesaber
My friend Joseph (<http://josephcurley.me>) and I created ExploreMore as a
fast and fun way to find interesting local events and happenings. We used
Flask and the Eventful API. Feedback appreciated! <http://bit.ly/O5b2jU>

~~~
yossilac
Looks promising, but the event list was cut off at the bottom, with no way to
scroll. It was not intuitive at first, but then I clicked the "See a list of
events?" link and it was all pulled up - but then the search field was on top
of the last event.

~~~
yolesaber
What browser and OS are you using?

------
urthen
I'm working on what is, for now, a demonstration single sign on provider.
<http://prototype.projectmaelstrom.com/>

Test application: <http://nodetest.projectmaelstrom.com/>

------
dholowiski
More of a side project than a weekend project: <http://localbeer.me> \- helps
you discover locally brewed beer. I just added Facebook open graph actions
last weekend

~~~
cdawzrd
How do I add breweries? I'm in Boston and there are none on the map, but we
have tons of breweries.

~~~
dholowiski
I add them manually, state by state. I'm about 1/4 of the way thought (there
are thousands). Regular users can add them too, but in practice nobody does.

~~~
yossilac
I like the idea, but I got to say the UI is a bit confusing... I really wanted
to add a couple of places, but just couldn't figure out how.

------
adam-_-
More of a side project than a weekend project but I'm working on
<http://twitcherhq.com> \- a social media analytics and monitoring tool.

------
daleharvey
<http://pouchdb.com/>

in browser version of couchdb, mostly its a database that works offline and
syncs online.

~~~
factorialboy
We should exchange notes, I'm trying the same thing with BrowserDB -
<http://srirangan.github.com/browserdb> \- 'cept the API is inspired by
MongoDB.

------
jamesjguthrie
I'm learning Xbox 360 (Xbox Live) Indie game development

------
hemantv
Screen candidate and conduct telephone interview for free at
<http://simplyhire.in/>

------
drew82
<http://www.sofreakinannoying.com> \- needed this to vent

------
factorialboy
BrowserDB - <http://srirangan.github.com/browserdb>

------
zdeluna
I am making a language learning HTML5 game using the Kinect through the Zigfu
API.

------
stewie2
a photo processing tool on ipad.

